# Mice with other animals?



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

i know i keep making threads about creekvallycritters but-

I saw one of her videos today...
One of her mice was with a chinese dwarf hamster- Then with a rabbit? And the hamster was like her only friend for all the other mice hated her...

But i thought if you put mice and hamsters together they will fight?
The same with a rabbit?
Im rather confused XD


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Okay. So. People on the internet. They don't always do the right thing. And sometimes it looks or sounds like it turns out fine. Sometimes it does. That doesn't mean it's a good idea. Mice, hamsters, and rabbits are not compatible. Guinea pigs aren't compatible with any of those, either. Guinea pigs will chew the tail off a mouse, a rabbit will chew the ears of a g pig, and they all eat very different diets. The store where we bought our first guinea pig keeps gpigs, rabbits, and syrians all together in one big enclosure where people can just reach in and pick them up. It used to be divided, but at some point they decided not to bother. Every guinea pig had holes in their ears. Every single one. I can't imagine what would've happened to a mouse who'd been put in there with them.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

lol who the hell puts all those animals together thats nuts! :shock:


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I worked at a summer camp a few years back, one that advertized it's self as all nature and animal knowledgeable. When I got there, I found they had a slew of gps living together with a rabbit, all with over grown nails, and a couple that were visibly ill. I got the rabbit separated out, but the gps had been bullying it and it had a respiratory problem going on and died. There were all these other problems with their animal care but I digress.


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

I see

The person has alot of animals and is very experianced though :/ So i dont know but i know its dangerous- Maybe shes had the hammie and mouse since born and raised them with eachothers species


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I would never advise putting them together......

That said, I have an aviery of Chipmunks and was advised against keeping rabbits on the floor in there. I did it anyway and the rabbits and chipmunks have a lovely relationship. The rabbits are more or less un-phased entirely by the chippies and the chipmunks will often come down and lie on the backs of the rabbits. The rabbits don't mind a bit. It's very lovely to watch

I have a nice picture, I'll attempt to post it sometime


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

Awesome 

I know i would never try it :L Lots of things said you can keep rats and cats together
But my dog is a lurcher (Hunting dog) So wants to eat the rats
And my cats are small and are scared of the rats XD
But it would be ok if they grew up together i suppose


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

My cats were unconcerned about the rats, but mice are another story!


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

Defiently XD


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Laigaie said:


> My cats were unconcerned about the rats, but mice are another story!


Same case in this household! My cat was interested as a kitten but after the rats chased her around she just sort of accepted they're off limits. She wouldn't even bother watching them when they were having their free time in the bedroom. But yes, she would kill a mouse without question. She hasn't yet, but we know our pets.


----------

